# Causey Revervoir Turkey Question



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm going to go kayak camping up at Causey Reservior this weekend, and I have a northern turkey tag. Has anyone ever seen turkeys up there? I'm just debating whether or not it's worth taking the gear in or just stick with the fishing gear. Thanks!


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Last winter I saw a flock of 20 just below the resevoir.


----------



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

If you bring your gear you won't see turkeys but if you don't bring your gear they will be everywhere! :lol:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Criminently man, it's turkeys season, the question should be whether or not you take the fishing gear. I just can't imagine passing up a day of turkey hunting so you can paddle your Kayak around the mighty Causey reservior in hopes of landing an 8 inch planter. Do ya know how silly that sounds!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

billybob said:


> Last winter I saw a flock of 20 just below the resevoir.


I have also seen them a couple of times below the resevoir. Once on the road, had to wait for them to get out of the road. Ask at the red rock cafe maybe someone can put you onto them.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

The Turkeys in the area usually hang out on the "Dry Bread" CWMU or the "Red Rock Ranch" property. You will rarely see them on public property up there.
I heard that there may be a few that roosted in one of the south fork camps but they all got shot to hell on the opener.
(And I'm not sure that's legal anyway)

You also need to know that 90% of the area is private. The only pubic land is back behind the lake. I don't think it's worth it, especially in that nasty chocolate milk lake right now.
Check out the WIA properties in Northern Utah, some hold a bunch of turkeys if you know where to look.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

There are a lot of Turkeys in that area that’s for sure. The problem is trying to find any land in that area you can hunt on. It would not hurt to try. Just don't wonder off the public land. The private land up there is always being watched.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

+1 on what Rocky and HJB said. I do not htink it would be worth it if it was me trying to hunt the very limited public lands.


----------

